# IEC visa for Ireland: gone in 2,5 days!



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How desperate a lot of Irish people must be... 
Last week the Canadian embassy in Dublin saw its yearly quota of 6,350 “working holiday” visas snapped up in only two and a half days.
Last year, by contrast, it took Canada’s Irish embassy five months to hand out only 5,350 visas.
More than 100,000 Irish have left the country in the past two years, virtually an entire generation of Irish youth decamped.

Article in the National Post: Irish job-seekers snap up yearly quota of Canadian ‘working holiday’ visas in just two days | News | National Post


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Some interesting comments at the end of the article.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's probably frustration because they don't see a way out or a solution for the current problem. But it isn't nice to their (former) fellow-countrymen.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Isn't it a bit presumptuous of the author to say 100,000 youth have left in the last 2 years, when they've only given out just under 12,000 IEC WHV in that period? The rest must be skilled migrants, and could be any age. Would be interesting to see how many of the WHV holders end up being able to stay permanently in Canada after their 2 years on IEC is up.

"If they are not skilled — and not in a province with severe labour shortages — they will be sent home when their visas expire."


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

Im guessing it means 100,000 have left the country, not specifically for Canada tho


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Am I right thinking the UK one closed out in 3.5 hours


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Am I right thinking the UK one closed out in 3.5 hours


The first round of 1000 people closed in just over 3 hours... Next round opens for 2000 people Feb 25, then another 2350 on March 7.


----------

